# Disqualifications?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..I went to an NAHA show today. I wasn't intending to ride since ST is still lame with an abcess in her front left, so I left my show shirt at the farm with my car.
Well, Heather didn't feel like riding, so she offered up her horse, Ace (Appy that's pleasure trained and moving to gaming) and I, of course, took up her offer.
I was wearing a muscle shirt with rather wide "sleeves" that covered my whole shoulder and a bit more. I figured it was enough sleeve and went in for barrels, not one of the judges or announcers said anything, so I figured I was completely fine and it wouldn't be an issue. So, instead of placing with my time, I was disqualified without being told at all, when it was clear to them. I was asked to put a shirt with more sleeve on, but never told I was disqualified (found out when lower times than mine were placed).
Am I wrong to think that this was plain rude? Sleeves cover the shoulder an 1"+ of the arm, which is exactly what my muscle shirt was. Even if they didn't want it, shouldn't they have mentioned it before I actually did my pattern? I trotted two circles and stood at the gate for at least 2 minutes, and I just can't understand why I wasn't told my shirt needed more sleeve?

Other than that..the show went well. I'm a bit irked that Ace doesn't tolerate his girth too tight (can't get on from the ground and can't lean even the least bit), but we would've gotten fourth in barrels (according to the times) and we got fourth in keyhole. I was told before I got on that I should be extremely gentle and not "yell" at him if he needed corrected, but all I needed was a little jerk on my reins (not a yanking back type jerk) and he knocked whatever he was doing off. Heather told me he did excellent and better than normal with his turns, and he was faster. I also figured out that he really doesn't have any respect for legs, unless you have a spur..and then he'll do anything you ask of him, the instant you ask it. It was really refreshing running a horse that listened to mostly leg and that wasn't a spazz about going into the ring and prancing. She told me he'd probably crow-hop for our barrel run (first class), but he was smooth as could be and turned absolutely beautifully. I was really surprised with him, to say the least. I even placed in both classes I ran and got the fastest keyhole time I've ever gotten (Luck was slow, now that I look back, haha), on a horse I just hopped on and warmed up for 5 minutes. 

But anyway..I got a bit sidetracked, haha. I would appreciate opinions on the shirt issue though..as I'm debating whether I should have had a discussion with them about it or if it was good I kept my mouth away from the announcer's booth, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, it is YOUR responsibility to know the rules and adhere to them. It is not their responsibility to tell you anything. They probably thought you were rude for showing in that shirt, actually. In my discipline, sleeveless is forbidden. You have to have full short sleeves, or else.

Sorry, but that is the way it is.


----------

